# mobile valet



## rickykvfb (Dec 17, 2009)

hi thinking of starting up a mobile valet service in new year and looking for info or advice,have fella who set me up from scotland with van and works,cud this be something northern ireland needs????


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

where ru based? there are guys at it but its hard getting started the real money is in a static car wash with loads of punters.

do a search as this has been covered many times before so there is lots of info.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Is it something you have seriously looked into?

As it's your first post wave we don't know anything about you


----------



## pete-autoclean (Jul 17, 2009)

Im from kilkeel n. ireland and have now been a mobile valeter for approx3 mnths. its defo hard to get the business and requires plenty of cash


----------



## rickykvfb (Dec 17, 2009)

hi guys,im based out of ballywalter co.down and will be servicing the whole of north down,going the full hogg with this project,doing the training course and fully insured to work on cars,all top products will be used and no expence will be spared,think its something people are looking for now as we are spending more and keeping our cars longer,any advise or info be appreciated,thanks guys
ricky


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Try a search; it's been covered at least 10 times... this week!

S


----------

